
Computer vision camera detecting problem, solution, past and future - jonaslund
https://linkcabinet.eu
======
jmmcd
I've got 99 problems, and some solutions, but a clue what this is isn't one.

~~~
jmmcd
Idea for an app (what I thought this was going to be): you take a photo of
your problem. That can be that your tie is untied, your plug's fuse is blown,
your cable is frayed, your haircut is bad, your kid is having a tantrum,
you've got five ingredients for dinner but you don't know any recipes, even
some kind of problem you can see but don't know how to describe. The app uses
some computer vision and heuristics to say "I think your problem is dandruff"
and then does an appropriate web search and presents a video or a paragraph
explaining a solution.

~~~
loa_in_
That's something for Watson. (the computer)

